# Now Over 1 Million Dead In Iraq



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2013)

Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey


"LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.

The survey, conducted by Opinion Research Business (ORB) with 2,414 adults in face-to-face interviews, found that 20 percent of people had had at least one death in their household as a result of the conflict, rather than natural causes."

Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey

Sherri


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2013)

1,000,032

Bombings kill an estimated 32 Shiite pilgrims in Iraq - By Mary Casey and Jennifer Parker | The Middle East Channel


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...



What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting 
stat for you-----a HIGHER PERCENTAGE  of yemeni muslims own 
fire-arms   than americans own fire arms     (in shariah shit holes 
non muslims cannot own weapons-----but---well----the fact is 
that in yemen there are no non muslims left--a fact that does 
impact on the stats)    Did you know that  Yemen was once a pre-
dominantly jewish country----and later on ---christians  ADDED on.
The christians left for obvious reasons-----LONG AGO---well  
almost immediately co-incident with  the  NOBLE CAREER OF THE 
RAPIST PIG OF ARABIA


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

sherri----do you or have you ever owned---or used ---a firearm?
   any of your kith or kin killed by one----not in the course of foreign
   war?     or simply killed in a domestic  "group"  driven violent act
        (group violent act ----can be considered synonymous with 
                  Lynching, pogrom, genocide program--or simply
                            "racist hate crime' )


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...


Couldn't your friends restrain themselves, Frau Sherri, from killing each other?  Plus, of course, both sects had no problem killing Christians there too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting
> stat for you-----a HIGHER PERCENTAGE  of yemeni muslims own
> fire-arms   than americans own fire arms     (in shariah shit holes
> non muslims cannot own weapons-----but---well----the fact is
> ...


Those people would be alive today if we hadn't of illegally invaded that country.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hollie said:


> 1,000,032
> 
> Bombings kill an estimated 32 Shiite pilgrims in Iraq - By Mary Casey and Jennifer Parker | The Middle East Channel



Hollie ----I wonder what  sherri is calling   "THE CONFLICT"  in Iraq.  

     I remember the initiation of  a murder campaign in Iraq --by Saddam---
way back in the  1970s   -----then again there were the pogroms in Baghdad 
way back----in the nazi era       to what "conflict"  does she refer?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting
> ...




What people?    in his genocide of  SHIITES to the south and 
KURDS  to the north     your hero   SADDAAM  as just getting 
warmed up  -----his financial support of   ISLAMIC TERRORISM ---
based on   BAATHIST ARABIST    ideology  was just getting 
warmed up too.      For those who do not know----the INVASION 
OF KUWAIT -----was for oil  money to support international terrorism.
ask me how I know..............


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2013)

Though obviously exaggerated, one million is a different thing altogether if you're talking about fleas, Arabs or diamonds. Numbers are esentially meaningless in this case.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting
> ...



And you are absolutely right about that, it was the US who caused all if this death and so much destruction and devastation in the nation of Iraq!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 5, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Though obviously exaggerated, one million is a different thing altogether if you're talking about fleas, Arabs or diamonds. Numbers are esentially meaningless in this case.



So, Arabs are not human beings?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Sherri----to which  DEATH DO YOU REFER?      there were hundreds of 
thousands  (at least)   murdered by the owner of the  ass you licked    
SADAAM HUSSEIN 
long before the US landed there to put that genocidal maniac down   
-----did  you cry when he died?     Good Saint Magda of the cyanide 
cried for   ADOLF ABU ALI       "uncle adolf" ---to the six kids she 
CYANIDED in the name of isa 

uhm.....I did not even include the iranians who went down---or the 
kuwaitis----contrary to some of the stuff you may have been taught--
even  KURDS are human beings


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> What people?    in his genocide of  SHIITES to the south and
> KURDS  to the north     your hero   SADDAAM  as just getting
> warmed up  -----his financial support of   ISLAMIC TERRORISM ---
> based on   BAATHIST ARABIST    ideology  was just getting
> ...


No, I'm not going to do that, because you're way off topic.


----------



## Hollie (Jan 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > 1,000,032
> ...



Yeah - strange that Sherri somehow ignores the mass graves discovered throughout Iraq.

Maybe she is suggesting that they committed suicide?

Strange, that!


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...



Alternatively, Saddam killed and tortured millions.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What people?    in his genocide of  SHIITES to the south and
> ...




The  TOPIC OF THIS THREAD  is  "conflict in Iraq had killed a million" 
   I AM  WAY  ON  TOPIC  

      the title of the thread is quite a bit off------conflict in Iraq has killed 
      lots more than   "a million"      Some people who initiate threads 
      mislabel then in order to fit them into their own PERSONAL 
      AGENDA   ------


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Though obviously exaggerated, one million is a different thing altogether if you're talking about fleas, Arabs or diamonds. Numbers are esentially meaningless in this case.
> ...


No, they are. But you cannot expect others to value things or people equally. That's why the Irraelis will exchange a Irraeli soldier for hundreds of Palestinians. It really is that simple.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



She knows---with " PERFECT FAITH"    

  Samson---I think that with your appearance---you could play 
     the historically famous   RASPUTIN---but you have to assume
     a bit of a crazed look in your eyes   

Getting back to  sherri----she has already stated that  
   BELIEF  trumps all.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Truth be told, you are also one hell of a ditz.


----------



## Decus (Jan 5, 2013)

Strange that the numbers quoted are so similar:

"Iran and Iraq remember war that cost more than a million lives"

Iran and Iraq remember war that cost more than a million lives | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



I was addressing loinboy.


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Decus said:


> Strange that the numbers quoted are so similar:
> 
> "Iran and Iraq remember war that cost more than a million lives"
> 
> Iran and Iraq remember war that cost more than a million lives | World news | guardian.co.uk



Everyone likes round numbers.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> ...



Our own leaders didn't even say that.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Statistics.


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Not sure what you're referring to: "Our Leaders," but there's ample evidence of death and torture as a result of the Iraqi government lead by Saddam Hussein.



Have "Our Leaders" said anything about those deaths mentioned in the OP?


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Statistics?




You would have had more credability had you replied, "Tea Leaves."


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Sure.

There's ample examples of torture and death in almost every government on earth.

No one was saying Saddam did in a million people.

The numbers I heard were some 300K over 30 years.

The US beat those numbers in 3 years.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Generally statistics point out you have a better chance walking down the street if you aren't getting bombed.


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



In Saddams Iraq, that depended upon whether or not you were a Sunni Muslim

Here are a few references:

1.^ "UN condemns Iraq on human rights". BBC News. 2002-04-19.
 2.^ JURIST - Dateline
 3.^ a b "Whatever Happened To The Iraqi Kurds?". Hrw.org. Retrieved 2009-09-25.
 4.^ "Iraq: Disappearances  the agony continues". Web.amnesty.org. 2005-07-30. Retrieved 2009-09-25.
 5.^ "ENDLESS TORMENT, The 1991 Uprising in Iraq And Its Aftermath". Hrw.org. Retrieved 2009-09-25.
 6.^ "Human Rights Watch, Iraq archive". Hrw.org. Retrieved 2009-09-25.
 7.^ Jordan, Eason (April 11, 2003). "The News We (CNN) Kept To Ourselves". The New York Times. (requires login)
 8.^ Mass Grave Discovery In Iraq Could Fuel Divisions : NPR
 9.^ By Dexter Filkins (2007-10-07). "Iraq  Kanan Makiya  Saddam Hussein  New York Times". Iraq: Nytimes.com. Retrieved 2009-09-02.
 10.^ "News". Indict. 2003-06-18. Retrieved 2009-09-02.
 11.^ A Lifesaving War | The Weekly Standard
 12.^ a b "Bland words, vivid images wait to nail Saddam's crimes". The Age (Melbourne). 2003-03-18.
 13.^ Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls and Casualty Statistics for Wars, Dictatorships and Genocides
 14.^ Endless Torment: The 1991 Uprising in Iraq And Its Aftermath, Human Rights Watch, June 1992.
 15.^ Twentieth Century Atlas - Death Tolls
 16.^ See, for example, Jonathan C. Randal, "Kurd in Iraqi Jail Dodges Gallows When U.S. Bomb Jars Cell Door," Washington Post, April 5, 1991.
 17.^ "Iraqi Deaths from the Gulf War as of April 1992," Greenpeace, Washington, D.C. See also Aftermath of War: The Persian Gulf War Refugee Crisis," Staff Report to the Senate Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Immigration and Refugee Affairs, May 20, 1991. The figure of nearly 1,000 deaths per day is also given in "Kurdistan in the Time of Saddam Hussein," Staff Report to the U.S. Senate Committee on Foreign Relations, November 1991, p.14.
 18.^ Milton Viorst, "Report from Baghdad," The New Yorker, June 24, 1991, p. 72.
 19.^ Perazzo, John, Iraqi Horrors, FrontPage Magazine, November 29, 2002.
 20.^ Kurdistan in the Time of Saddam Hussein," p. 15. See also "Civil War in Iraq," Staff Report to the Committee on Foreign Relations of the U.S. Senate, May 1991, pp. 8-9.
 21.^ "Morbidity and Mortality Among Iraqi Children". Casi.org.uk. Retrieved 2009-06-15.
 22.^ "Reason Magazine  The Politics of Dead Children". Reason.com. 2002-03-01. Retrieved 2009-05-30.
 23.^ "The Wages of War: Iraqi Combatant and Noncombatant Fatalities in the 2003 Conflict. PDA Research Monograph 8, 20 October 2003. Carl Conetta". Comw.org. Retrieved 2009-05-30.
 24.^ Iraq surveys show 'humanitarian emergency' UNICEF Newsline August 12, 1999
 25.^ "Saddam Hussein's Iraq". Fas.org. Retrieved 2009-09-02.
 26.^ Arnove, Anthony. Iraq Under Siege: The Deadly Impact of Sanctions and War, South End Press, April 2000.
 27.^ http://www.usembassy.it/pdf/other/iraqfocus1.pdf
 28.^ Bill Clinton Loses His Cool in Democracy Now! Interview on Everything But Monica: Leonard Peltier, Racial Profiling, the Iraqi Sanctions, Ralph Nader, the Death Penalty and th...
 29.^ Hans Koechler (ed.), ECONOMIC SANCTIONS AND DEVELOPMENT - Studies in International Relations, XXIII - Vienna: International Progress Organization, 1997
 30.^ Rubin, Michael (December 2001). Sanctions on Iraq: A Valid Anti-American Grievance?. 5. Middle East Review of International Affairs. pp. 100115.
 31.^ Milton Leitenberg, Saddam is the Cause of Iraqis Suffering, Institute For the Study of Genocide Newsletter, No. 28, n.d.
 32.^ New York Times, September 12, 2000.
 33.^ Spagat, Michael (2010 September). "Truth and death in Iraq under sanctions". Significance (journal).


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



he doesn't, or he has a crystal ball


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


As appropriate as your name may be, perhaps you should "swallow" a bit less. 

Meathead


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



What's your point here?

There are plenty of countries that do bad things to people.

That doesn't give other nations license to illegally invade them.

The US used that ol' chestnut.

"Might Makes Right".


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Another conservative faggot?

You want to swallow my meat, Suckmeat? 

Naw.

I like the ladies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKE3dIrRIbg][HD] "What What (In the Butt)" in HD !!! - YouTube[/ame]

That guy might be more your speed.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

300,000 in genocide over ten years 
is nothing to sneeze at----Saddam was 
just getting warmed up in his genocide
of kurds -----just ten years?   but 
he was murdering shiites and kurds for 
more than ten years  ---and  
300,000 is   30 % of that  "MILLION"
sherri blames on    THE ZIONIST 
            CONTROLLED CIA
                      (are islamo nazis still 
                       using that phrase??)


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Alrght, that was a cheap shot. However, my attack, though immature, was at least tanginately poigniant. You really do seem like one of those a bit too small-dicked willingly deal with. Bit of a swallorer to boot.

Ciao


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My point is that Iraq wasn't a garden spot BEFORE the invasion, and it would be much more likely to remain worse without intervention than with it.

And while there may be "plenty of countries" where human rights violations are found, few match the quality and quatity of those found in Saddam's Iraq. Additionally, very few have invaded their nieghbors (Iran, Kuwait).

Now, YOUR point seems to be that there is NO circumstance short of actually being attacked, for the USA to invade another nation. Upon this point we disagree.

However, we do have common ground when it the justification for invasion = human rights violations: The USA should not invade other nations based only upon this criteria.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

I supported the invasion of Iraq---for the purpose 
of putting SADDAAM down-----Saddaam was 
emulating   ADOLF ABU ALI   in Iraq  and was 
on that specific path.     The fact that this war 
rages on is-----very unfortunate for the world---
but really a misdeed on the part of the USA.  
It is a consequence of  Saddaam very own 
ideology    BAATHISM    which is simply 
 synonymous with   arabism/islamicism/nazism

Baathists>> al husseini, nasser, saddaam, morsi,
   assad,  CAIR, al queida

islamicist>> Iran, Hezbollah---erdogan (for 
                           personal reasons of ambition)


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Naw.

I nailed it you fucking faggot.

You are obsessed with dick size as well.

Suckmeat.

When you troll for straight men..to swallow their loads you generally piss them off.

Let you know in advance fairy.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



No..that's not my point. I was perfectly fine with the actions taken in the Balkans.

My point is that when you lie to invade a country that did nothing to you..

It's a crime.

That work?


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It would work better if it was topical.

The tread is about deaths in Iraq since the US invasion; my point is that these deaths could easily have been equal or greater than those extrapolated from the Saddam regime's record.

The answer to the question about whether or not it is "criminal" to "lie" to justify any invasion seems obvious. In Iraq, their was, and remain ample evidence that human rights violations, including genocide WERE FACTS, so whatever "lie" about which you are reffering is irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Samson (Jan 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...







_<<<<<sigh>>>>>>>_


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting
> ...



Less then 200000 killed in the war and its after math.. The records are clear. There have nt been a million due to US actions. But you retards go ahead and believe all you want, it is still a free country so you can cite ignorant false information to your hearts content.


----------



## tjvh (Jan 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...



Oh the humanity... Now were getting *facts* from *polls*.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2013)

Samson said:


> How do you know?


Well, for one thing, there wouldn't be all the ordinance we dropped on that country or the depleted uranium munitions we littered everywhere, but the main thing is that there wasn't that level of violence present in the country until after the invasion.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Less then 200000 killed in the war and its after math.. The records are clear. There have nt been a million due to US actions. But you retards go ahead and believe all you want, it is still a free country so you can cite ignorant false information to your hearts content.


Are you an epidemiologist?

Then shut the fuck up!


----------



## tjvh (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know?
> ...



I just cannot believe all of those Democrats voted to go into Iraq... I think they should all be charged with War crimes. Don't you loonboy?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe that with all the KILLING that has gone on in Iraq since it 
was afflicted with Saddam Hussein  in  1968   that the death toll 
IN CONFLICT is far over one million     Why would the islamo nazis 
narrow that window to  "the past ten years"?       it smells of 
   MANIPULATION


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2013)

tjvh said:


> I just cannot believe all of those Democrats voted to go into Iraq... I think they should all be charged with War crimes. Don't you loonboy?


Everyone who voted "yea" on HR114, should be charged, yes.


----------



## tjvh (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot believe all of those Democrats voted to go into Iraq... I think they should all be charged with War crimes. Don't you loonboy?
> ...



That's quite a list... Who would be left?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Less then 200000 killed in the war and its after math.. The records are clear. There have nt been a million due to US actions. But you retards go ahead and believe all you want, it is still a free country so you can cite ignorant false information to your hearts content.
> ...



check the medical literature----epidemiologists were hard at work in 
Iraq LONG BEFORE THE USA  stepped in     The POISONS   which 
YOUR HERO  used to murder KURDS    ----resulted in   genetic damage 
in that population that will take centuries to -----resolve by attrition 

   just who do you think you are idiot crotch boy?      for the record 
                  Saddaam did employ lots of CHEMICALS  ----he did not 
                       need  "nuclear weapons"  for  MASS DESTRUCTION
                       He was a weapon of MASS DESTRUCTION---but 
                           crotch boy liked him


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2013)

tjvh said:


> That's quite a list... Who would be left?


The people who voted "nay".


----------



## Samson (Jan 6, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know?
> ...



You mean.....the population polls of Iraqis during Saddam's Rule did not reveal any level of violence?




Never stop being A Tool, loinboy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 6, 2013)

Samson said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> ...



Now, where is proof to back up such a claim?


----------



## Samson (Jan 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Try reading the tread, idiot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 6, 2013)

The  KILLING in Iraq----have been a LONG TERM ongoing 
endeavor      Keep in mind---Saddam came to prominence 
in  1968 in a VIOLENT COUP  --and immediately set about 
EXECUTING  anyone who dissented  and executing jews 

you want to start this discussion from  1968?    or would 
that add too many  SADDAM murders to the roll-call and 
detract from the charge of   "THE USA DID IT"??


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...


"The margin of error in the survey, conducted in August and September 2007, was 1.7 percent, giving a range of deaths of 946,258 to 1.12 million..."

"The research covered 15 of Iraq's 18 provinces. Those that not covered included two of Iraq's more volatile regions -- Kerbala and Anbar -- and the northern province of Arbil, where local authorities refused them a permit to work."

Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey

"Is there a possibility that former Vice President Dick Cheney will be tried as a war criminal?

"The question arises because Lawrence Wilkerson, a former top aide to ex-Secretary of State Colin Powell, said Tuesday that Mr. Cheney fears that very thing."

Of course, Dick was afraid to take his turn in Vietnam.

Might Dick Cheney really be tried for war crimes? - CSMonitor.com


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 9, 2013)

tjvh


> Oh the humanity... Now were getting *facts* from *polls*.



That's because it's not true. At the beginning, a lot of people were interested in discrediting the Coalition of 40 Nations, so they became creative with multiplication and came up with hundreds of thousands rather than hundreds. The actual body count was not in accordance with the Creative Public Accounting the idiots came up with. 

But the temptation is to proliferate the lie once it's been spun out of the DNC mud-throwing room.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2013)

How many Iraqis have died because of the US invasion in your opinion?


----------



## Dante (Jan 9, 2013)

Blame the West and the USA

The poor simple peace loving Iraqis needed a dictator to keep them happy and we all got rid of that dictator.

Shame on the West and the USA



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 10, 2013)

Dante said:


> Blame the West and the USA
> 
> The poor simple peace loving Iraqis needed a dictator to keep them happy and we all got rid of that dictator.
> 
> ...


Shame on liars in the infotainment press for perpetrating calumny against my nation.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Samson said:


> You mean.....the population polls of Iraqis during Saddam's Rule did not reveal any level of violence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at the level that went on after the invasion.


----------



## Samson (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > You mean.....the population polls of Iraqis during Saddam's Rule did not reveal any level of violence?
> ...



proof?



Its good that you're taking my advice.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

Samson said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



We have proof the US caused over 1 million deaths. I have seen no proof of anything from you about deaths Saddam caused. Oh, and I think the US caused another million or so deaths in Iraq through sanctions, we really must not forget about that either. Sherri


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What else is new?    muslims do lots of killing.     Here is an interesting
> ...


That is unless Sadam gassed them.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



hehe there is tons of proof that Saddam frequently killed his own citizens. The point is irrelevant because that is an Iraqi problem not an American one.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

Samson said:


> proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Its good that you're taking my advice.


That's not advice!  It's un-substantiated blather.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> That is unless Sadam gassed them.


He didn't gas THAT many!


----------



## elvis (Jan 11, 2013)

Samson said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> ...


And people like Rumsfeld and Albright should have been hanged right next to him for being his accomplices.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2013)

Peer review renders ORB's estimates grossly inflated and the fodder of dogmatic and intellectual midgets like the OP et al.

https://ojs.ub.uni-konstanz.de/srm/article/viewArticle/2373

Study reveals fundamental flaws to 2007 estimate of one million Iraqis killed


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Jan 12, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > You mean.....the population polls of Iraqis during Saddam's Rule did not reveal any level of violence?
> ...



Lol, what about the 200000 kurds? The bastard used to deport kids to the Southern Deserts of Iraq, where they eventually end up dying. Countless of thousands we're buried alive, thousands we're sent as slaves to other Arabic countries, thousands we're tortured to death, thousands we're raped and killed in front of their parents, 5000 we're killed in Halabja, with 10000 still suffering from side effects, and finally a 100000 kurdish civillians we're killed just for being kurds.

Next time think before you type such insulting things.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Peer review renders ORB's estimates grossly inflated and the fodder of dogmatic and intellectual midgets like the OP et al.
> 
> https://ojs.ub.uni-konstanz.de/srm/article/viewArticle/2373
> 
> Study reveals fundamental flaws to 2007 estimate of one million Iraqis killed


Not so fast there, skippy, I've got a few issues regarding the things your expert, Michael Spagat was saying.

In your first link, he say's a whole lotta nothing!



> _*Spagat report from your link:*
> We compare *three ORB polls *and find* important irregularities in ORB's mortality data in four central governorates of Iraq *that account for more than 80% of the estimated deaths. These* internal validity checks *indicate that the ORB mortality data are not credible and would suggest a much lower estimate than ORB has published. We also analyze a number of *specific error sources* in the poll.* Systematic errors, which include non-coverage and measurement errors*, mostly point toward overestimation. *Variable errors *are also substantial but they are difficult to quantify in part due to incomplete disclosure of *methodological details *by ORB. *External validity checks*, including comparisons with two much larger and higher quality surveys, reinforce the conclusion that ORB has overestimated the number killed in Iraq by a wide margin. _


He uses a lot of terms, but doesn't go into detail about what they specifically are and how it is relevent to the survey.

_What "three ORB polls"?
What's a "governorate"?
What does a "internal validity check" involve?
What "specific error sources"?
What is a "systematic error? 
What is a "variable error"?
What is a "methodological detail"?_​He doesn't define what these terms are or be specific about their relevence.

As far as an "external validity check", another report of equal size from a very prestigious medical journal (Lancet), has similar numbers and is specific about how the survey was conducted.



> _*Lancet report*:
> *47 sites *throughout the country were selected, *each containing between 1849 households and 12,801 household members.* Each household was asked about births, deaths, in-migration and out-migration between May and June 2006. When a death had occurred in a household death certificates were produced 92% of the times. The researchers did not ask household members whether the dead household members were civilians or combatants.
> 
> Of the 629 deaths reported, *87% (547) of them had happened after the invasion. *This compared to *13% (82) before the invasion*. The researchers concluded that the mortality rate before the invasion was *5.5 per 1000 *people annually, compared to *13.3 per 1000 *people after the invasion_.


 In your second link, but still with the same source Spagat, again he talks in double-speak with undefined terms...



> _*Spagat report from your link:*
> An internal validity check of ORB data across three separate polls reveals internal contradictions indicative of compromised data collection practices which greatly exaggerate the resulting estimate (section 4 of the paper). In particular, four governorates in central Iraq account for more than 80% of ORB&#8217;s estimated one million deaths. Yet in these governorates a higher percentage of respondents report deaths of household members than report deaths of *extended family members *in another ORB poll conducted only six months earlier. This pattern can not be seen as credible since extended family networks are far larger than households. _


WTF is he saying here?  

_What is an "extended family member"?_​
And your other guy, Josh Dougherty, has a conflict of interest regarding his comments, because he's tied to the Iraq Body Count which is tied to the Iraqi government, which has a definate interest in keeping the death count as low as possible.  The IBC is about 10% of the total deaths.

ORB and Lancet are both very credible organizations with no political affiliations whatsoever.  They have no reason to lie and Lancet, in particular, is considered an expert in the field of epidimeology.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2013)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Lol, what about the 200000 kurds? The bastard used to deport kids to the Southern Deserts of Iraq, where they eventually end up dying. Countless of thousands we're buried alive, thousands we're sent as slaves to other Arabic countries, thousands we're tortured to death, thousands we're raped and killed in front of their parents, 5000 we're killed in Halabja, with 10000 still suffering from side effects, and finally a 100000 kurdish civillians we're killed just for being kurds.
> 
> Next time think before you type such insulting things.


You got anything to back that shit up?

Or are you just winging it?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2013)

Asking people how many of their extended family died in this case is obvious duplicity. In areas hardest hit by combat anywhere, but especially where extended families are common, you're going to have multiple entries for the same fatality.

It really isn't that complicated. And I did also mention that reports like this are fodder for idiots.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Asking people how many of their extended family died in this case is obvious duplicity. In areas hardest hit by combat anywhere, but especially where extended families are common, you're going to have multiple entries for the same fatality.
> 
> It really isn't that complicated. And I did also mention that reports like this are fodder for idiots.



Why am I not surprised you want us to just forget the victims when the US or her allies, like Israel,  cause death? They are human beings whose lives matter, too. They are not children of a lesser God. Why dont we forget the Holocaust and pretend it did not happen? Why dont  we call survivors liars and exaggeraters?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hey, buddy, the US sent Saddam components to make that gas with. So, we are responsible f or those deaths, too. They say we even sent him a scientist from Texas to help out in the project


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asking people how many of their extended family died in this case is obvious duplicity. In areas hardest hit by combat anywhere, but especially where extended families are common, you're going to have multiple entries for the same fatality.
> ...


Did you step out of a North Park skit?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 12, 2013)

Now Over 1 Million Dead In Iraq
That news should have the NeoCons here dancing in the streets.


----------



## dblack (Jan 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Iraq conflict has killed a million Iraqis: survey
> 
> 
> "LONDON (Reuters) - More than one million Iraqis have died as a result of the conflict in their country since the U.S.-led invasion in 2003, according to research conducted by one of Britain's leading polling groups.
> ...



They hate us because we're free.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Jan 12, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, what about the 200000 kurds? The bastard used to deport kids to the Southern Deserts of Iraq, where they eventually end up dying. Countless of thousands we're buried alive, thousands we're sent as slaves to other Arabic countries, thousands we're tortured to death, thousands we're raped and killed in front of their parents, 5000 we're killed in Halabja, with 10000 still suffering from side effects, and finally a 100000 kurdish civillians we're killed just for being kurds.
> ...



Shit? As a kurd i know, what we have been through. I *KNOW* Saddam was a ruthless terrorist, and if you actually supported that guy, then know that you support the horrible killings of 4-10 year old kids.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 14, 2013)

Kurd----If I remember correctly----there WERE reports in the US  newspapers and journals 
about MASSIVE massacres of Kurds      ----they were sold into  slavery too?    Where 
are they?     anything being done to rescue them?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever (Jan 14, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Kurd----If I remember correctly----there WERE reports in the US  newspapers and journals
> about MASSIVE massacres of Kurds      ----they were sold into  slavery too?    Where
> are they?     anything being done to rescue them?



The slaves are gone. They we're most likely killed under the slavery in Cairo.

These kind of things still happens for innocent kurds in Iran and Turkey. In Iran atleast one kurd will be hanged each day, and that's just for being who they are.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 14, 2013)

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Shit? As a kurd i know, what we have been through. I *KNOW* Saddam was a ruthless terrorist, and if you actually supported that guy, then know that you support the horrible killings of 4-10 year old kids.


No one is saying he wasn't a bad guy; I'm saying the level of violence before the invasion, was no where near the level of violence after the invasion.


----------



## Staidhup (Jan 14, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Shit? As a kurd i know, what we have been through. I *KNOW* Saddam was a ruthless terrorist, and if you actually supported that guy, then know that you support the horrible killings of 4-10 year old kids.
> ...



Your right, the Kurds, Shiites, and Sunni's, were held in check by the butcher of Iraq. Once he was gone all that pent up hate erupted. All three sides were happy to see him go for then they would be free to escalate the tribal and religious violence that was brewing for decades.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 14, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> Your right, the Kurds, Shiites, and Sunni's, were held in check by the butcher of Iraq. Once he was gone all that pent up hate erupted. All three sides were happy to see him go for then they would be free to escalate the tribal and religious violence that was brewing for decades.


We basically let the genie out of the bottle.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 15, 2013)

loinboy, Staidhup,  _et al,_

I agree, as well.



loinboy said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, the Kurds, Shiites, and Sunni's, were held in check by the butcher of Iraq. Once he was gone all that pent up hate erupted. All three sides were happy to see him go for then they would be free to escalate the tribal and religious violence that was brewing for decades.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

We may have defeated Saddam, and effected a Regime Change; but, I don't think we left a better, more stable country in its place.  In the long run, we might have made it worse in many ways.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 16, 2013)

RoccoR said:


> loinboy, Staidhup,  _et al,_
> 
> I agree, as well.
> 
> ...




I do not believe getting rid of Sadaam et al   made things worse----miserable 
as this war has been.     A lesser known fact is that Sadaam was quite a 
megalomaniac------he was not a beloved sunni for nothing in the SUNNI 
WORLD      He supported sunni supremacy not just in Iraq---but a kind 
of world wide quest.   ----in fact his invasion of Kuwait for a PURPOSE---
not just a bit of oil money but  A LOT_---and for what?    EMPIRE 
BUILDING   and   SUPPORT OF WORLD WIDE SUNNI ISLAMIC TERRORISM.
He was not doing all that murdering and warring HELTER SKELTER    

Uhm   anyone here aware of the fact that it was  SADDAAM  that founded 
the USA   terrorism support outreach    CAIR???    way way back----like 
in the  1960s       It had another name back them----something   "american 
friends of arabs"  or something like that---but its the same organization and 
founded by a  MANIAC-----for an AGENDA      

focus peoples.    The iranian sociopaths see their own EMPIRE ---arising 
to confer the beauty of   SHIITE ISLAM on the WORLD    -----
anyone here remember that   SADDAAM  DECLARED HIMSELF 
NEBUCHADNEZZAR???  ---he did comment on the  babylonian 
empire and his "RIGHTS TO IT"      Its history folks----at that time 
he was dancing around these ideas ----we laughed----but it was a serious 
issue in the WORLD OF SUNNI.    Now Erdogan is feeding the CALIPHATE 
DELUSION FEVER----and---even more recently  MORSI stepped 
up to the plate  ----and the LATEST developement     RUSSIA is 
lining up to be on the WINNING SIDE   ------Just as it supported 
ARABISM/BAATHISM   in the  50s and 60s    ----the shit complex is 
BACK IN FORCE 

remember the key words --re the SUNNI CALIPHATE DELUSION
           ARABISM 
           BAATHISM  (btw supported by communists ALL ALONG)
           ISLAMICISM   (rthe islamicism allows  non arabs to feel wanted--
                      Pakistan will support the program just as the taliban 
                      had its love affair with sunni saudi   Osama----etc etc )


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> I do not believe getting rid of Sadaam et al   made things worse----


Not if you ask Iraqis.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe getting rid of Sadaam et al   made things worse----
> ...


Did you ask them? And not only Sunnis btw.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 16, 2013)

Meathead said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Who cares? Wasn't our job to do that shit


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 22, 2013)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What people?    in his genocide of  SHIITES to the south and
> ...


*OFFICIAL TRANSLATION:*

I just had my boney lil' ass handed to me, so now I must 

*END OF OFFICIAL TRANSLATION.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2013)

It is not simply the 1 million human beings in Iraq who died because of the war we caused that bothers me. I wonder even if what is happening right now in North Africa would be happening,  but for that war based on lies that we started in Iraq. I remember when the war started and I was at the lake, at our familys  lakehouse,  and  watching how when a stone is thrown in the water  all these ripples form and extend outward and the calm is broken and everything has changed. I knew we were changing forever the course of history for the  entire region and world by that war we unjustly  had started. I knew I could not even begin to imagine all the forces we had unleashed and changes that would flow. I was filled with sadness and what is left to do but beg for God's forgiveness and when we cannot bring ourselves to humble ourselves before God and do that any longer then all that is left is for us to await Gods wrath to be poured upon us.


----------



## jtpr312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a tiny drop in the bucket, multiply that number my a hundred and we'd be a much better and safer world, multiply by a thousand and we'd really see peace spread around the globe.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2013)

You're saying the world will become more peaceful if an additional 100 million to 1 billion of its inhabitants are murdered for political or ideological gain? Are you a terrorist?


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 22, 2013)

You know, war for peace, fucking for virginity, making a mess so you can be clean, it's all well and logical.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2013)

Not to mention highly profitable.


----------



## dblack (Jan 22, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> Just a tiny drop in the bucket, multiply that number my a hundred and we'd be a much better and safer world, multiply by a thousand and we'd really see peace spread around the globe.



Hmm. I guess that makes sense. Less people, less conflict. If we kill everyone, you could have a perfectly peaceful world!


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 22, 2013)

dblack said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a tiny drop in the bucket, multiply that number my a hundred and we'd be a much better and safer world, multiply by a thousand and we'd really see peace spread around the globe.
> ...


If we kill everyone, who gets the damn money?


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 22, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



you can't kill everyone.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 22, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



How do we decide who lives and who dies?


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 22, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------

